# Conspiracy theory or reality????   Sandy hook school shooing



## Illtemper (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out this video about the school shootings, really a mind fuck.... I don't know what to think about this one.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx9GxXYKx_8&sns=em


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 11, 2013)

i'm not even watching that shit brother.  stuff like that is disrespectful to the families that suffered from these kind of tragedies.  just like all the 9/11 conspiracy bullshit.


----------



## hawks58 (Jan 11, 2013)

I find it hard to believe the government would shot up a school. There are other ways to take guns away. And I agree with heavy, shit is just disrespectful to the families.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch "In Plane Sight 9/11". Irrefutable proof that the government had their hand in it. No one wants to think their government would do this. But it's been done before all the way back to the civil war. World War 2 FDR knew Pearl Harbor was going to get hit and let it happen to allow entryway into the war. 

There have been NO details about this SH shooting. BC the government won't release the info. It was there for about a week and pulled. So many conflicting stories I'm sure they had to pull it.

CNN is owned by a top 10 defense contractor for the US


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Watch "In Plane Sight 9/11". Irrefutable proof that the government had their hand in it. No one wants to think their government would do this. But it's been done before all the way back to the civil war. World War 2 FDR knew Pearl Harbor was going to get hit and let it happen to allow entryway into the war.
> 
> There have been NO details about this SH shooting. BC the government won't release the info. It was there for about a week and pulled. So many conflicting stories I'm sure they had to pull it.
> 
> CNN is owned by a top 10 defense contractor for the US



Oh stop it!  

My GF is a cop and showed me the official report that cam through the NCIC for law enforcement and all though there were a few small differences than what the media said, it all made sense.  

I've saw the 911 vids and its a bunch of shit. Conspiracy theorists will do whatever they can to be famous.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 11, 2013)

I've seen that 9/11 video and that seems crazy.

Now on this video I seen that medical examiner live when he was on and thought he was cracked in the head and watching this film almost makes sense on to why he was acting like that.

The second part is,  how come those parents were so calm and not as tore up as any of us would of been? Do they really have actors play the roll of a parent for media purposes?? 

The whole shooting seemed weird from the get go and now that everything is about taking our guns away, it has to make you think is this a conspiracy to have the right to change more of the constitution and have a bigger government? With things still as bad as they are and getting worse is the government worried of a rebellion? 

Either case I'm buying more guns! Lol!


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 11, 2013)

Im not sold that this was a conspiracy but If you dont think the govt will do some hardcore behind the sceces shit to push their agenda, youre a fucking idiot. Do some research. Not the shit they teach in classrooms but the real story.  Gulf of Tonkin,  Fast and furious, Project MKUltra, Benghazi, The list goes on.  I dont buy in to much conspiracy theory shit but there are things that common sense will not allow me to believe. And if you dont think that men in power will do unthinkable things to thier own country- Look at Soviet Union 1929 to 1945- 20 million dead, Nazi Germany 1933 to 1945- 20 million dead, Red China 30 million dead, Cambodia 1975 to 1979 2 million dead, Rwanda 1994 800000 dead, http://jpfo.org/filegen-a-m/deathgc.htm Dont graze with the sheep. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Fast_and_Furious
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulf_Of_Tonkin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 11, 2013)

times are fucked up these days..anything is possible


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was a little mad about wanting to watch that at first... But after seeing that and like 11 other videos posts just on the first page about this... I'm sorry to say that I no longer believe this shooting happened how it was said it did


----------



## g0re (Jan 11, 2013)

My step father has friends who's kids go to that school, seems like everyone I've talked to around here either knows people who have kids in the school, or their kids went there, but none of them were the kids dead.


I was hesitant to watch those videos, although some stuff seems sketchy I just don't know what to think


----------



## g0re (Jan 11, 2013)

It had not crossed my mind that the shooting did not happen.  If it is some sort of conspiracy then that is some fucked up shit,  its even more fucked up than if it actually happened


----------



## italian1 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am the most open minded person in the world.  I love watchin this shit to see all sides of everything that goes on in the world.  This video is alot of bullshit.  I believe there was alot of chaos after the event and that is how false information came out and facts got mixed up a little.  The guy that is talking over the video near the end (in the italian accent never the less) was trying way too hard to sell his point.   Way over the top.  He's completely full of it.  The only thing that I question is the guy that was joking around before he gave his speech about losing his daughter.  That guy definatly did not lose his daughter before that speech.  All in all though, it is what it is and the govt has no chance of taking peoples guns away from them.  Not a chance.


----------



## Illtemper (Jan 11, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I was a little mad about wanting to watch that at first... But after seeing that and like 11 other videos posts just on the first page about this... I'm sorry to say that I no longer believe this shooting happened how it was said it did



I felt the same way when i seen this on facebook. Then i read the 46+ comments everyone was making and figured what the hell....   Im glad i did watch it but it leaves you questioning so much...   like i said when i seen that medical examiner live, he was so fucked up in his comments and laughter during the whole press confrence it made you wonder how many screws were actually lose in that guys head......  This video, kinda of makes sense to all these peoples reactions....   If i seen any kid killed & especially 20 kids, i dont think i could move on from that and not have it haunt me and for that medical examiner and Father laughing and joking around the next day was awful WEIRD!


----------



## Georgia (Jan 11, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> Oh stop it!
> 
> My GF is a cop and showed me the official report that cam through the NCIC for law enforcement and all though there were a few small differences than what the media said, it all made sense.
> 
> I've saw the 911 vids and its a bunch of shit. Conspiracy theorists will do whatever they can to be famous.



Why would they implode WTC 9? Already had explosives in there and that takes weeks of preparation. The plane that rammed the towers were not commercial airliners. Video evidence and picture evidence is clear. No windows and the planes had a belly type tank on it.

And how come there was no plane wreckage at the pentagon? The hole was around 16 feet wide. Tail of the plane is 47 feet high but no damage was done to the tip of the pentagon. All video evidence was seized and destroyed. 

Watch the video In Plane Site 9/11 before you judge. I never thought the govt would do that but you'd be a fucking idiot to ignore what you're seeing in these videos they got from the day it happened. Many that we're shown only once then pulled.

Watch the firefighters accounts saying that it was without a doubt imploded just like WTC 9


----------



## Georgia (Jan 11, 2013)

16 feet wide hole caused by a bunker buster cruise missile. Cameras across the street pointed right at the sight of explosion but the video was seized in an hour by federal agents never to be seen again. Don't be ignorant. Do research on the other side before you stick unwavering by one belief. 

*In Plane Sight 9/11*

Evidence is in plain sight!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't speak about the above mentioned posts, but I can for sure tell you about the Space Shuttle Discovery. Back in '86 there was one network that had a live camera view of the shuttle commander and the co-pilot. They showed the explosion from that camera's perspective on air 1 time and then NEVER spoke about it or played it again. Following the explosion I know both the pilot and co-pilot were alive for about 15 seconds because the live feed showed both of them before burning up.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 12, 2013)

Let me say this. As I said before, my girlfriend is a police officer and she printed the official reort of what happened off and brought it home for me to read.  It says right at the top that is for law enforcement only and NOT to be distributed to the media.  As I said earlier, there were a few discrepancies from what was on tv but it all makes sense.  First off, I was down in Atlanta doing some sales training for my job when this happened.  We had 3 guys from Connecticut in my group and one of them has a 2yr old daughter in preschool 10minutes from there so needless to say we were all freaking out and pretty much did nothing that day except follow this event. 

Now when it happened there were all kinds of different info coming in, that's what happen when all these news and media sources start reporting before shit can get confirmed.  I saw an earlier video that was made before this video that you posted about the AR15 being found in the trunk and I remember looking at that helicopter video of the police trying to clear the weapon and I thought at that time that it didn't look like a rifle but it looked like a shot gun.  This was confirmed in the police report.  There was 2 handguns and a AR 15 in the school and a shot gun and 2 more handguns retrieved from the trunk so the medical examiners story seems to check out.  Whoever made this video made it sound like the examiner had a weird attitude but take a look at it like this......this is the guy that just had to look at 26 toddlers, ages 4-6. I wish that on no man. The guy making the video questioned why he examined all the kids firsthand not Adam Lanza or his Mother because they were the important ones to the case?.....FUCK THAT SHiT!  He did the right thing by examining the children firsthand preparing their bodies to be identified by their families.  

NOW, having said that, I do remember the first day it happend as they were saying they pulled a man in handcuffs frothed woods because we kept hearing there could have been multiple shooters and it does raise suspicion as to why they would put him other front seet of a cop car right off the bat.  And there definitely was crisis actors used,mono doubt.  

Do I think this massacre actually took place? Yes, I think it did. We took a 2 week break from to sales training and are back in Alanta now and the 1guy from Connecticut lives right outside of Newton and said its chaos other community there.  Goes to church with the grandparents of one of the kids. I do however think that there was something behind the scenes as to how it actually went down. Whoever this mysterious handcuffed man was could have been a fixer. Who really knows.  The fact that the White House would use crisis actors to move their agenda is pathetic.  

The guy who found kids in his yard and said it was a woman bus driver and then a man.....could be an actor, could just be someone who just experienced an adrenaline dump and is misremembering things.  It happens.  For every argument this video has, there is arguments against everything the video says except for the man in cuffs and the fake father caught smiling.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/newtown.asp#iYTfdz3X0FCd82oE.03


----------



## 69nites (Jan 19, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/newtown.asp#iYTfdz3X0FCd82oE.03


I posted a link.  Nbc admits to misreporting and that the ar15 was not used in the attack. Only 4 handguns were used while the ar15 was left in the car.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2013)

where is the link?  The police report specificaly says that it was a shotgun in the trunk and that the AR along with 2 handguns where found inside the school.  Watch the video form the helicopter with the Cops removing the gun from the trunk and trying to clear it.  looks nothing like an AR and everything like a shotgun.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 19, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> where is the link?  The police report specificaly says that it was a shotgun in the trunk and that the AR along with 2 handguns where found inside the school.  Watch the video form the helicopter with the Cops removing the gun from the trunk and trying to clear it.  looks nothing like an AR and everything like a shotgun.



................................


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2013)

ok, you just made my point.  read the paragraph right below that video about the AR or shotgun in the trunk and than watch that video.  clearly it was a shotgun.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 19, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> Check out this video about the school shootings, really a mind fuck.... I don't know what to think about this one.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx9GxXYKx_8&sns=em



come on man.. you're smarter than that.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 19, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> ok, you just made my point.  read the paragraph right below that video about the AR or shotgun in the trunk and than watch that video.  clearly it was a shotgun.


The real point is that there was no ar used in the shooting. All shooting was done with the handguns. 

I have yet to see any video or photographs with an ar15. The government is locking down the information. That's generally a pretty good indication that they were full of shit.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2013)

69nites said:


> The real point is that there was no ar used in the shooting. All shooting was done with the handguns.
> 
> I have yet to see any video or photographs with an ar15. The government is locking down the information. That's generally a pretty good indication that they were full of shit.



there was an AR15.  these videos ar pretty old, there was an AR15 and 2 handguns found insde, there was a shotgun and 2 more handguns found in the car according to the official police report.  not sayiny this isnt disturbing, the PArker father guy was obviously caught faking something but as far as the guns and "other" gunmen, it's all bullshit


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 19, 2013)

69nites said:


> The real point is that there was no ar used in the shooting. All shooting was done with the handguns.
> 
> I have yet to see any video or photographs with an ar15. The government is locking down the information. That's generally a pretty good indication that they were full of shit.



IMO for what thats worth . i think the shootings did happen BUT i also think that either the media , government or a combo of both have twisted the facts so much its left it wide open to the conspiracy crowd to jump all over it. poloticians and the media combined are some of the lowest if not THE lowest forms of life on earth.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 19, 2013)

there is so much we dont know with everything in this Country/World, either way may god bless the souls of those who died.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 20, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> there was an AR15.  these videos ar pretty old, there was an AR15 and 2 handguns found insde, there was a shotgun and 2 more handguns found in the car according to the official police report.  not sayiny this isnt disturbing, the PArker father guy was obviously caught faking something but as far as the guns and "other" gunmen, it's all bullshit


There's an official police report stating that I kicked the head of a police officer unprovoked.  This is entirely untrue.  I was getting the shit kicked out of me by multiple cops and I decided to take his teeth with me. 

Lots of bruises,  no charges. 

Forgive me if I don't give a fuck what a police report says. That report says what the government says it does.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

69nites said:


> There's an official police report stating that I kicked the head of a police officer unprovoked.  This is entirely untrue.  I was getting the shit kicked out of me by multiple cops and I decided to take his teeth with me.
> 
> Lots of bruises,  no charges.
> 
> Forgive me if I don't give a fuck what a police report says. That report says what the government says it does.



Got to second that nites, theres official police reports saying Im the biggest criminal in Dallas with failed PC hearings to show my side of the story.  Doesnt matter they have tried to ruin my life and  reputation then run me out of town.

On a side note I lost a little nephew in OKC bombing.  Timmy McVeigh did it, not alone either,  but the govt knew and they are still hiding the truth.  Why were none of the ATF, FBI (OKC field office) IRS and other Fed LE agencies spared their lives that day?  They knew it was going to fucking happen.  Thats why.  Dont trust everything you read.  Open your mind and think for yourself.

Ive stayed out of this topic here and on TID out of respect for those babies.  However, dont discount what guys you trust think about these kind of "official" statements.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 20, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Got to second that nites, theres official police reports saying Im the biggest criminal in Dallas with failed PC hearings to show my side of the story.  Doesnt matter they have tried to ruin my life and  reputation then run me out of town.
> 
> On a side note I lost a little nephew in OKC bombing.  Timmy McVeigh did it, not alone either,  but the govt knew and they are still hiding the truth.  Why were none of the ATF, FBI (OKC field office) IRS and other Fed LE agencies spared their lives that day?  They knew it was going to fucking happen.  Thats why.  Dont trust everything you read.  Open your mind and think for yourself.
> 
> Ive stayed out of this topic here and on TID out of respect for those babies.  However, dont discount what guys you trust think about these kind of "official" statements.



Watch in plane sight 9/11. Mentions that bombing. Multiple news channels reported on the first day of multiple bombs found. Those were pulled and never to be reported again. Government lies


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 20, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Watch in plane sight 9/11. Mentions that bombing. Multiple news channels reported on the first day of multiple bombs found. Those were pulled and never to be reported again. Government lies



Georgia, 
They were at John Doe #2 house (KFOR 4 TV) and had to pull the story because he was muslim. Google it.  Wasnt PC to report this.  Ive seen the video youve been talking about for a while.  As Ive said Ive stayed out of this out of respect for those babies.  Ive also seen the 911 tapes that have been discounted as bullshit.  But they are not.  Watch and see.  Free your mind and ......


----------

